# Array Werte zuweisen



## Bassi113 (28. Nov 2016)

Servus Leute,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, da ich bei folgendem Problem nicht weiter komme:

ich würde gerne eine Ausgabe wie folgt erzeugen:

1 2 3 4 5...
2 3 4 5 6...
3 4 5 6 7...


würde gerne die Werte mit der for Schleife zuweisen ...

Danke für eure Hilfe !
 so sieht mein Programm aktuell aus:

```
public class Aufgabe_p18b {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
       
        int[][] zahl;
        zahl= new int [7][7];

        int j = 0;
       
        for(int i=1; i<=zahl.length;i++){
            zahl[i][j]= i;
       
           
    System.out.print(zahl[i]);
            for(j =i; j<=(zahl[i].length+6);j++){
                zahl[i][j]= j;
               
                System.out.println(zahl[i][j]);
               
            }
            System.out.println(zahl[i][j]);
       
        }
       
        }
   

}
```


----------



## prise1993 (28. Nov 2016)

```
for (int i = 0; i < a.length ; i++) {
            for (int j = 0; j < a[i].length; j++) {
                a[i][j] = j+i+1;
            }
}
```
Das ist eine Möglichkeit wie du Das Array befüllst
Ausgeben könntest du es so:

```
for (int i = 0; i < a.length ; i++) {
            for (int j = 0; j < a[i].length; j++) {
                System.out.print( a[i][j]+" ");
            }
            System.out.println();
        }
```
Edit: @Robat habe die } eingefügt Danke fürs aufmerksam machen


----------



## Terence86 (28. Nov 2016)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Kleine Tip falls du nicht weißt was bei 
	
	
	
	





```
zahl[i][j]
```
 _ deine Spalte oder Zeile ist, hier ganz anschaulich erklärt 
http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java3/Notes/chap49C/ch49C_3.html_


----------



## Robat (28. Nov 2016)

Hallo Bassi113,

*1. Punkt: *Verwende nächstes mal bitte die Java-Code Tags und rück deinen Code ordentlich ein.

*2. Punkt:*
Wie man an @prise1993 seinem Beispiel sehen kann, ist deine Ausgabe nicht ganz Richtig.
Ein 2D-Array durchläuft man i.d.R. mit 2 for-Schleifen in der Art:

```
for(int i = 0; i < array.length; i++)   // Durchläuft die Zeilen
{
    for(int j = 0; j < array[i].length; j++)  // Durchläuft die Spalten
   {
        array[i][j] = ...                    // [i] = Zeile .. [j] = Spalte
        System.out.println(...);
   }
}
```



prise1993 hat gesagt.:


> *for* (*int* i = 0; i < a.length ; i++) {
> *for* (*int* j = 0; j < a[i].length; j++) {
> a[i][j] = j+i+1;
> }



Da fehlt eine } .. - nicht dass es den TE verwirrt


----------



## Bassi113 (28. Nov 2016)

Alles klar, werde mir den Lösungsweg morgen mal in Ruhe anschauen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, das Programm funktioniert !!!


----------

